# Crew members found dead on ship (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Two crew members are found dead on board a container ship forced to dock at the Port of Dover.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=89668


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

A spokesman for Kent Fire and Rescue said: "A specialist chemical response team were sent to identify any dangerous atmospheres on board." 
Kent Police added that the ship's cargo was non-hazardous, and posed "no risk to the public". 

I wonder if these guys have talked to each other! Highly unlikely these poor crew members just decided to lay down and die on the job.
AB


----------



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

AncientBrit said:


> A spokesman for Kent Fire and Rescue said: "A specialist chemical response team were sent to identify any dangerous atmospheres on board."
> Kent Police added that the ship's cargo was non-hazardous, and posed "no risk to the public".
> 
> I wonder if these guys have talked to each other! Highly unlikely these poor crew members just decided to lay down and die on the job.
> AB


A cargo of what is eesentially iron should pose no chemical hazard.
Alas, nowhere does it say the fumes (or whatever) came from the cargo.
So the police statement is quite correct.
I am sure we will find out in due course what these poor guys got into...


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

It could be a exhaust gas leak (Carbon-Monoxide) from the diesel generators.

John.


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Didn't there used to be an M Notice in respect of steel swarf giving off a dangerous gas when wet or was that something else?

Tony


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Tony Breach said:


> Didn't there used to be an M Notice in respect of steel swarf giving off a dangerous gas when wet or was that something else?
> 
> Tony


MSN 507 & 909, unfortunately 909 replaced 507 and has itself been cancelled.


----------

